# Lead test / anemia test... necessary?



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

My 13 month old hasn't had this blood test yet. He's going in for a regular checkup in a week & will get one vaccination at that time. I don't want to present him for needles twice in one week.

I'd really rather skip it, if I can. I remember how traumatic the blood test was for my daughter when she was around 10 months. And of course both her levels were fine. They did a blood draw, not a finger prick.

We live in a house built in the 80s, he doesn't play with old toys, and as far as the iron, he eats well, a variety of healthy foods... and anemia would present itself physically, right?


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

My pediatrician said that she only tests for lead if 1) the family lives in an older home (before 1978) or 2) low-income areas since this is where lead poisoning is more prevalent. We skipped the test for our DS because we had our apartment inspected for lead and it passed as lead-free.

As for anemia, we haven't had our DS tested, but he eats a lot of iron rich foods. If your DC is unusually pale or has white lips you may want to get tested. There are other signs as well, but I can't remember them now.

Good luck!


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Our pediatrician doesn't do routine lead tests unless there is a reason.

My son was tested for anemia and was found to be anemic. There are studies showing anemia at this age can cause lifelong behavioral problems. My son nursed while they stuck his toe so it wasn't any big deal. I can understand your concern for 2 needles in one week, but if you're willing to vaccinate for long term reasons, I'd consider the anemia level for long term reasons as well.

I am a vegetarian and so is our son.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

I disagree with PPs-- I would totally do a lead test. Given all the recalls of toys due to unsafe levels of lead, and given the tremendous harm elevated lead levels can have for young children, I would not hesitate to do a lead test.

If you are concerned about too many needles, could you schedule the lead blood draw for next month?

This is one test I feel very strongly about and I can't think of any reason I would skip it, personally.

ETA: I can't weigh in on the anemia test, that one we didn't do for DS.


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

We skipped the lead test and my Ped didn't question me on it at all. I didn't feel that it was necessary.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

We did the lead test as we live in a house built in the 1950s with some chipping paint. A levels were normal. We weren't even offered the anemia test and I'm not concerned.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We did a lead test for my peace of mind. We did the iron level test for my ped's peace of mind. And despite there being NO symptoms of anemia, our then 12-month old was anemic. I was floored. She'd been EBF, and we delayed solids until after 7 months. But she was anemic. Turns out that it's likely because I was anemic in pregnancy and it took a while to get it under control, so her stores ran out prematurely.

Anyway, I'm very thankful we had her iron levels tested. We never would've known otherwise, and childhood anemia can (at worst) be devastating in terms of development.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

We needed the lead test as our house at the time was built in 1900 and hadn't been renovated since the 50's. The ped just pricked her finger and drew the blood out in a tiny little tube. It didn't seem to bother DD at all. We had to chelate DD so she has had the test 3 times now. One time was a hair follicle test. I wouldn't feel comfortable skipping it, as lead can be acquired from other sources too... including car exhaust (if you live near a busy road).


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Lead can also be from the soil and dirt around your house or neighborhood or park/playground. I live in a big city (philadelphia) and I would say way over 50% of the kids I know test high for lead. We will be getting it done next month.


----------

